# Will this be a mistake?



## ntompkins (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the opportunity to purchase a Passap Vario Big knitting machine for a very low price. Is this a good knitting machine? Or should I just leave it alone.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Passap machines are excellent knitting machines. Although I haven't heard of the model you are talking about, I have the Duomatic 80 and I love it. Being Swiss made they are exceptional quality too. Go for it. Leonora


----------



## MadsWeb (May 27, 2011)

Vario "BIG" has 259 needles which makes good for knitting wide pieces. I believe it has several 'stiking plates' so that it can knit 5 mm gauge for fine yarns and 10 mm gauge for chunkier yarns. I am not sure how they work, but have read some information about them on the web. I don't have one but I am sure that they are very nice machines.


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh I would buy that in a heartbeat. Anything Passap is great.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

radar said:


> Oh I would buy that in a heartbeat. Anything Passap is great.


Can't go wrong with Passap. I have a Duo 80 and use it most of the time. I love that I never have to work at adjusting a ribber as I do on my other machines.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I use to have one & didn't like it. I had to make sure the latch needles are open. I had to lay the yarn across those needles then pass the carriage for every row. This made knitting too slow for me but some people love it. Why don't you ask the seller to demonstrate the knitting? You can judge for yourself whether you like it or not.


----------



## MtKnitter (Dec 10, 2011)

The passap vario is nothing like the other passaps. It is not a double bed machine. It is very manual. It doesn't even have a yarn mast. You need to lay the yarn over the needles for it to knit. It will knit some knubby, thick yarns that other machines can't knit. 
I have a passap vario, though not the big version. Big would have been nice. I knit a lot on it but ultimately, I've moved to other machines where I don't have to lay the yarn over the needles. 

Have you used any other knitting machines?

Lois


----------



## ntompkins (Jan 18, 2012)

The owner will be working and knows nothing about knitting. Her husband will be home. It was her mother's and she just wants to get rid of it. She is it selling for $100. I have used the USM and has a lot of trouble with needles dropping the yarn.


----------



## mnrite (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a verio and love it . also have a studio 360. I use the verio for st,ockin st,with my hand knitting. I could not find anyone that has one for help. The insruction book is very clear,but not enough info. 100.00 is a great price.But make sure you get the book and tape that should come with it .


----------



## radar (Dec 6, 2011)

Well that is nice to have heard that from actuall owners. I would not have thought it was so basic. Good info. thanks


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

If you get really cheap with all parts, it can make some nice garments and can switch gauges, but not my favorite. In closet.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

ntompkins said:


> The owner will be working and knows nothing about knitting. Her husband will be home. It was her mother's and she just wants to get rid of it. She is it selling for $100. I have used the USM and has a lot of trouble with needles dropping the yarn.


It probably depends more on what you want to make with it. $100.00 for most any machine with all parts and manuals is a good buy.


----------

